# Western Flyer Identification



## Vetteman61 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thought I'd put some questions in new threads:

I found a Model Number and Serial Number:

Western Flyer

MOR 2052
224792

From searching the web, I believe it's Murray built.  I'm trying to find the definite year and what type it is so I'll know what to look for.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2011)

I see you have done your homework! Thanks so much for the pics and serial number. This is indeed Murray built.

MO=Murray Ohio
R=Date code (there is a chart somewhere around here for this. This identifies the year
2052=On some bikes, this will identify some options
224792=Catalog number I believe

Looks like tis all there. Even those rocket reflecotrs-DANG THOSE ARE RARE! I need a set for a bike myself.


----------



## Vetteman61 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks.  My dad is the original owner of this bike.  I got it from under his house while he's in Florida and plan to restore it for him as a surprise.  He's always talking abut it with great affection, so I figure he'd love to have it again now that he's retired.

Thanks for the info.  I'll look for that date code.

Could anyone determine the model?  I've seen names like fliteliner or things similar to that.

Brandon

p.s. thanks for the tip about the reflectors.  I'll make sure to take extra extra care when removing them.


----------



## 30thtbird (Feb 5, 2011)

R = 1959. Can't find the model number in my list. I would suggest finding a 1959 Western Auto catalog/flyer on ebay. Kenny.


----------



## Vetteman61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Alrighty.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## Keith (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a red and Chrome western Flyer X-53 Model # That I am told is a 1958. I can't see the front fender on it, but if it has a headlight on it treat it like gold cause that's what it will take to replace it! Also I will make you a deal. I will trade you 1 ex- wife for those hand grips. lol Keith


----------

